
The climate stakes of speedy delivery - nwrk
https://www.axios.com/fast-delivery-climate-change-amazon-walmart-target-40d0b733-ad06-4b88-9a07-5ac9b6a5c03b.html
======
codingdave
There used to be an option to either have items ship when they are ready, or
in one shipment. I can understand that if items are in different warehouses,
they might need separate shipping. But these days, I order three items in one
order, and get all three the same day, from different trucks.

This is silly when I don't care about speed. If I cared that much about
getting items ASAP, I'd find it locally. The fact that I am ordering online
means that I can wait. I'd prefer efficient delivery to ASAP delivery.

~~~
travisporter
Does Amazon prime still incentivize for slower delivery? I used to pick that
option pretty much every time since like you said if I wanted something faster
I’ll drive to the store.

~~~
sokoloff
On most items, I am offered either $1 off a digital product or $5 off a
PrimePantry order (Amazon's choice which to offer on the page). I often take
the digital offer, rarely the Pantry offer.

Tip: If you are ordering multiple things, you can often order N-1 of them with
the delayed shipping offer and then order the last one with 2-day shipping and
you'll often get the orders all picked and shipped together. (It's far from
guaranteed, but seems to happen about 50% of the time, so you get the
discounted digital offer and still get the items shipped efficiently and
quickly.)

------
gwbas1c
No mention of the amount of CO2 _saved_ because of less trips to the store!

One delivery truck driving to everyone's home in a neighborhood is
significantly less CO2 then everyone in the neighborhood driving to the mall!

~~~
mehrdadn
It is, but only if you don't end up consuming significantly more, or with a
poorer consumption pattern. I have no data on this but I wouldn't be surprised
if delivery made people consume noticeably more than they otherwise would,
and/or batch up fewer things at a time than they would.

~~~
viraptor
I'm really curious about the result. While your point is valid, there's the
other side as well - never shop hungry. And considering the local supermarket
is busiest after 5pm, I'm sure many people do.

So there's buying extra for convenience vs impulse buying what you see. In my
personnel experience shopping online, the impulse buys go away, but I make the
shopping list the same way, with one big batch a week, so overall buying less.

~~~
mehrdadn
Yeah, I am too. My point was just that it's harder to know than appears at
first glance without actually measuring. It could easily go either way.

------
legitster
I'm not one for future fetishism, but drone delivery has _huge_ potential to
impact our daily lives.

~~~
adrianN
Quite literally...

